# tetőzik



## NagyKiss

"Vasárnap reggel Nagymarosra ismét betört a Duna. A nap folyamán a Dunakanyar és a főváros közötti szakaszon, éjjel Budapesten *tetőzik* a Duna."

Does it mean something like "drown up to the rooftops in Duna"??

P.S. Hope you are gonna be all right in there!


----------



## francisgranada

_Tetőzni _means to culminate, to reach the maximum level.


----------



## Olivier0

Hello, _tetőzik_ means "peak" = reach its highest. It does come from _tető_ "roof", the highest part of a house.
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Olivier0 said:


> ... It does come from _tető_ "roof", the highest part of a house ...


Not necessarily, _tető_ means the highest part in a more general sense, e.g. a fának a teteje, hegytető etc ...


----------



## Olivier0

Oh yes, I forgot the more general sense, there is even _tetőtől talpig_ ; _ez mindennek a teteje!_ ; etc.
-- Olivier


----------

